

If you aren't cheating on your finals, you aren't trying. - zcase
https://medium.com/p/e2a04c71f5f2

======
joshdance
Linkbait title. Pretty well written. Good to know action is being taken. But
is there a take away? Most insightful part I felt was how cheaters will lower
the value of a degree from their university. Morally I believe cheating is
wrong, nice to see some logical thought put in.

